# hummus



## jemsam (Jun 19, 2005)

In cooking terms , it is a chickpea dip , also a famous dish that is always on a lebanese table

Ingredients:
6 servings

400 g chickpeas (dried)
150 g tahini (sesame paste)
100 ml lemon juice
20 ml olive oil
8 g garlic
salt
and cayenne for garnish (optional)


Directions:
Soak the chickpeas overnight (400 g dried chickpeas yield about double their volume =800 g) Do not add baking soda to them, it turns them very mushy, and dissolve all the nutrients ... add the chickpeas into boiling water until done.


puree the chickpeas, then add the tahini, lemon juice and garlic, -if you don't like garlic you may discard it from the recipe- season with salt.


Spoon the hummus into serving bowls, and drizzle an amount of olive oil over each bowl, garnish with cayenne and parsley or , serve with pita bread.


----------



## fincher (Jul 5, 2005)

THanks for the recipe!

I'd like to add for those people a little afraid of the intense garlic in Hummus you can do this

lightly poach the garlic first, in low heat using oil, the garlic shouldn't turn brown like roasted, it should stay a pure white. Some call this garlic confit, 

or you can poach it in milk, either way it takes the raw heat and intensity out of the garlic, leaves behind a more sylvette flavor. still pleasantly garlicy, but not over.

I like the raw garlic myself, but I find people like the poached better, so at my restaurant, I make a roasted red pepper hummus using poached garlic.


----------

